# What do you guys think of these bully breeders?



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

These are 2 local breeders

bowtiebred kennels

raidernation kennels



a friend and I both bought pups from there not too long ago. Mines about 4 months old.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

raidernation sells pups for 1600-2000 that are not health tested or ch of any kind or do any performance/show work. Also that kennel has no consistency, if you look at the produced page each dog looks different. 
Bullies have a ton of health problems and most importantly heart issues. There are very few good bully breeders doing health testing with this breed. You hear all the time they are dropping dead and it is mainly because of heart or overheating issues. In AZ I know someone who lost their entire kennel to overheating because the dog's noses are too short.


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

Bowtiebred kennels: I don't like their homepage where it says:

*We have over 10 years 
experience in breeding our beloved breed the 
"American Pitbull Terrier".*

Yet, their "produced" page only shows 4 dogs. Where are the rest of them from the 10 years of breeding?

Raidernation Kennels: I think they breed them too early to claim that they breed for "Excellent Temperament"


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Seems BYB'ish to me.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

No constancy, but the dogs they have aren't half bad looking, however they are in where near worth that much IMO. I personally wouldn't pay more than $400 for one.


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

bowtiebred kennels actually has alot more dogs than whats listed on the their page. From what i've seen theres at least 8 at one kennel.


But from what i can gather, this whole thing is about 4 or 5 smaller kennels that work together under a co-ownership of some sort(thebullyconnection).

Also dont take the bowtiebred webpage literally. The owner knows the difference betweens bullys and apbt. Hes only been breeding bullys for about 3 years. In fact hes the one that taught me the differences between the 2 breeds.



Thanks for your input guys. If yall want ill post some pics of the pups my and my friend got from bowtiebred.


----------

